# Was arbeitet ihr ?



## TP-Inc (5 Juni 2021)

Sorry falls es das Thema schon gibt/gab. Gefunden hab ich nix…

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so arbeitet?

Also in einer Automatisierungsfirma, in der IH, als Freiberufler, Schüler/Student usw.

Ich fang mal an. SPS-Programmierer in einer mittelgroßen Firma in Österreich. Hauptsächlich Automobil-Branche. Viel Powertrain, jetzt immer mehr E-Mobility.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2021)

Mach doch oben einfach mal eine Umfrage ran, ist doch viel besser für so eine Frage.


----------



## Wincctia (5 Juni 2021)

Hallo Tp nic, 

hoffentlich Antworten noch viele. 

bin in der Instandhaltung bei einem Automobiler in Südbayern. Bin da als Steuerungsspezialist, kümmere mich um alles wo meine Elektriker Kollegen etwas unterstützung brauchen (hauptsächlich Bus und Steuerungstechnik) Angefangen bei komplexen Fehler bis zu kleineren Anlagen Erweiterungen.


Gruß tia


----------



## TP-Inc (5 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mach doch oben einfach mal eine Umfrage ran, ist doch viel besser für so eine Frage.


Geht das im Mobilen Editor?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2021)

Du musst den Thementyp ändern, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob dir diese
Option angeboten wird, ich habe eine etwas andere Sicht auf das Forum.


----------



## holgermaik (5 Juni 2021)

Schade das die Benutzernamen nicht sichtbar sind


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Schade das die Benutzernamen nicht sichtbar sind


Kann das nicht evtl. der Themenstarter einstellen ( wie früher ), evtl. auch Mehrfachauswahl?


----------



## Kieler (6 Juni 2021)

Schade, dass keine Mehrfachauswahl möglich ist. Wer fährt schon eingleisig?
Der Auftrag muss gewonnen werden. Dann wird die Anlage geplant, programmiert und in Betrieb genommen. Da man soviel Zeit in die Anlage investiert hat, ist man dann auch der Richtige um den Kunden später zu unterstützen. So endet die Arbeit nie.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> Schade, dass keine Mehrfachauswahl möglich ist. Wer fährt schon eingleisig?
> Der Auftrag muss gewonnen werden. Dann wird die Anlage geplant, programmiert und in Betrieb genommen. Da man soviel Zeit in die Anlage investiert hat, ist man dann auch der Richtige um den Kunden später zu unterstützen. So endet die Arbeit nie.


Ich habe die Umfrage mal umgestellt, ihr könnt Eure Stimmenabgabe kortigieren
und mehrfach abstimmen, Nürnberg öffentlich bekomme ich nicht hin.
Die letzten drei Punkte habe ich auch dran gehängt.


----------



## hucki (6 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Umfrage mal umgestellt, ..., Nürnberg öffentlich bekomme ich nicht hin.


Glaubst Du, dass wir doch so viele Versicherungsvertreter hier haben, dass sie einen eigenen Punkt brauchen.


PS: Ich weiß schon, was Du schreiben wolltest...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Glaubst Du, dass wir doch so viele Versicherungsvertreter hier haben, dass sie einen eigenen Punkt brauchen.
> 
> 
> PS: Ich weiß schon, was Du schreiben wolltest...


Die Autokorrektur haut bei mir rein, das ist heftig.


----------



## hucki (6 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Autokorrektur *haut bei mir rein*, das ist heftig.


Wie der Herr, so's Gescherr...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

Wollte gerade teilnehmen aber:



3 Optionen reichen mir gar nicht


----------



## Kieler (6 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wollte gerade teilnehmen aber:
> Anhang anzeigen 54724
> 
> 
> 3 Optionen reichen mir gar nicht


Das ging mir auch so.
Außerdem fehlt noch Akquise und dem Kunden den Bauch pinseln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> Das ging mir auch so.
> Außerdem fehlt noch Akquise und dem Kunden den Bauch pinseln.


Jetzt ist es unbegrenzt


----------



## Heinileini (6 Juni 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Wie der Herr, so's Gescherr...


Du klingst heute ganz schön übermütig, hucki!
Ein Bisschen Zeit, Deine "Zurechnungsfähigkeit" wieder herzustellen, hattest Du aber inzwischen ... 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem fehlt noch Akquise und dem Kunden den Bauch pinseln.


Und die Gruppe "Rentner" 
Die sind erfahrungsgemäß am beschäftigsten


----------



## Heinileini (6 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und die Gruppe "Rentner"
> Die sind erfahrungsgemäß am beschäftigsten


Die haben keine Zeit, Michael, ob das aber mit dem BeschäftigungsGrad zusammenhängt?
Aber Danke, dass Du an mich gedacht hast!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die haben keine Zeit, Michael, ob das aber mit dem BeschäftigungsGrad zusammenhängt?


Na eifrig unterstützen ist auch eine Arbeit.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber Danke, dass Du an mich gedacht hast!!!


Nicht nur an dich. Aber auch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt noch Akquise und dem Kunden den Bauch pinseln.


Und Telefonseelsorge


----------



## Kieler (6 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und Telefonseelsorge


Das trifft es noch viel besser.


----------



## Chris666 (6 Juni 2021)

Ich würde noch Roboterprogrammierung und Krisenmanager vermissen😁


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juni 2021)

UND:
Frauen und Minderheitenbeauftragter


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2021)

Dann klink ich mich mal ein.

Was mir noch fehlt: 

Roboterprogrammierer (schon erwähnt)
Service-Techniker
Mädchen für alles (Dann braucht es auch nicht die Mehrfachauswahl  )
Mobbing-Beauftragter (Fun-Vorschlag: Der Rostige versteht das sicher wieder falsch)


Was mache ich, bzw. die Firma für die ich tätig bin:

Handlingsysteme (Hauptsächlich Roboter) mit dem Kernthema Werkzeugmaschinen.
Natürlich auch die üblichen Verdächtigen was es so drum rum gibt, aber hauptsächlich machen
wir alles was man mit nem Roboter erledigen kann.


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2021)

Natürlich fehlen die, allerdings sind wir auf 10 begrenzt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> UND:
> Frauen und Minderheitenbeauftragter


Sind wir nicht schon die Minderheit 😉


----------



## hucki (6 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Natürlich fehlen die, allerdings sind wir auf 10 begrenzt.


Nimm doch "Fußabtreter", das ersetzt sicher die Hälfte aller Punkte.
😜


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juni 2021)

Bedenkenträger und Klemmbretthalter


----------



## mariob (4 Juli 2021)

Zuviel.......


----------

